# How/where to ship a Sulcata



## JAYGEE (Oct 11, 2017)

Good morning/afrernoon ALL!

Just curious who do you use and how do you ship a Sulcata. Myrtle is approximately 15 lbs and live in Massachusetts and we are seeing how to get him to Texas.

Do y’all have any recommendations on who to use and how to ship?

Thank you,
JG


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2017)

The ones that I ship are considerably smaller, but I ship overnight to arrive before noon through Ship Your Reptiles - https://shipyourreptiles.com/ They provide everything you'll need. I use the stuff they send me and package up the animal, apply the label, then at the correct time of day, I take the box to the FedEx place and drop it off. It is addressed to the person who is to receive it, at their home.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2017)

For a larger tortoise, put them in a small dog crate with some grass hay, and ship through the United or Delta Pet Cargo sections. You take the tortoise in its crate to the cargo terminal three hours before the flight, and the recipient picks it up on arrival. This keep the tortoise in transit for only a few hours, versus overnight with regular shipping. Be sure to ONLY use a non-stop flight, so there is no chance of missing a connection or the tortoise getting "lost" in transit.

Cost will be between $80 and $270, depending on your luck and who is sitting behind the counter that day. United doesn't have a policy for reptiles, so some counter jockeys won't ship them. Others just shrug their shoulders and say: "Okay. Sounds good to me.", as I explain how I do it all the time… If you act like you know what you are doing, they will believe you.


----------



## harris (Oct 11, 2017)

Tom said:


> United doesn't have a policy for reptiles, so some counter jockeys won't ship them. Others just shrug their shoulders and say: "Okay. Sounds good to me.", as I explain how I do it all the time… If you act like you know what you are doing, they will believe you.



Outstanding!


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2017)

I second Tom's post. That's how he sent my big Ethel a leopard tort.


----------



## JAYGEE (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I have been a bit busy at work. Tomorrow should slow down and I will try to reply soon as I can.


----------

